# Diabetic menu in an indian restaurant!



## Sugarbum (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey all,

Love a curry?  I coincidentally went out with my only diabetic friend last night for a meal after work in Soho and stone the crows, they had a diabetic menu!!!  FREAKY!!! 

http://www.masalazone.com/taste_thalis.php

It even had the carb estimations. We opted out in favour of rebellion  but the food was fantastic and reasonable price. But a defo option if like me you find estimating rice portions in currys etc a problem when eating out.

If you are interested they are in Covent Garden, Soho, Islington, Earls Court, Camden Town, Bayswater and Fulham Broadway.

I shall definately be going again!

Hope this is of use to someone

Louisa xx


----------



## Copepod (Oct 17, 2009)

I couldn't find any carbohydrate listings - nutritional information led me to http://www.masalazone.com/taste_thalis_meal.php which lists types of ingredients, but no CHO / sugar / protein / fat contents.
But thallis are great - lots of different dishes and tastes, but with rice and or naan bread for carbohydrate, so I just see how much carbohydrate I get, having decided whether to have rice and / or naan, then adjust insulin dose to what I'm given


----------



## bev (Oct 17, 2009)

Ooh looks lovely! Perhaps you could all go when you meet in London! Then compare levels!Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 17, 2009)

Copepod said:


> I couldn't find any carbohydrate listings - nutritional information led me to http://www.masalazone.com/taste_thalis_meal.php which lists types of ingredients, but no CHO / sugar / protein / fat contents.
> But thallis are great - lots of different dishes and tastes, but with rice and or naan bread for carbohydrate, so I just see how much carbohydrate I get, having decided whether to have rice and / or naan, then adjust insulin dose to what I'm given



No it doesnt list it online from what I can see, but in the restaurant it does in the menu. x


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 17, 2009)

I  just happened to visit my favourite Indian restaurant last night and got a quite amazing blood glucose result. I went with three non-diabetics and shared a meal with them eating exactly what the the two ladies present  chose - i.e. no worrying - or discussion even - about what might be the best choice for a diabetic.

We had:

Poppadums & Pickle Tray
Royal Mix - i.e. mixed starter
Three main dishes of meat with various sauces
Pilau rice 
Naan bread
Pint of Cobra beer/lager 
Sparkling water
Black coffee (with just a little tiny bit of sugar because I'd forgotten my sweeteners)

I ate everything - possibly a little bit more than the rest because none of them are big eaters. The only thing I went steady on was the rice and naan bread but I did nibble at both of them too.

4.9 before
5.2 *one hour* after finishing eating

The result gave me a very big but welcome surprise!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 17, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> I  just happened to visit my favourite Indian restaurant last night and got a quite amazing blood glucose result. I went with three non-diabetics and shared a meal with them eating exactly what the the two ladies present  chose - i.e. no worrying - or discussion even - about what might be the best choice for a diabetic.
> 
> We had:
> 
> ...



Thats great! I myself had a bit of mental block about Indians, really thinking they would seriously muck me up but I seemed to have dosed well and woke on 7.5mmols this morning! Not as good numbers as you, but all the same it seems we have done well!


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi again Sugarbum,

From the link that you poted, I can see that one of the Masala Zone restaurants is next door to the Royal Opera House in Covent Garden. My wife has only just this afternoon booked for us to go there soon as part of a London Weekend that she has been planning. 

We will definitely give that restaurant a try at the same time. 

Thanks for the reference!

John


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 19, 2009)

That would be really useful to have the carb counts on the menu, I hardly eat rice so am never any good with the portion sizes of it. 
for me I would normally expect to have a good number at 1 hour, but would likely spike later because of delayed absorbtion of the fat slowing things down.


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2009)

ty for the post Lou very intresting , I went out for a curry saturday night and weirdly I could nto finish my curry as i was thinking im guna hyper im guna hyper , as in the past i have had issues with the rice .


----------



## lawlessd (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Louisa

Great curry post.  sounds like top restaurant. if only all places were like that

maybe i'll get my local 'planet poddadom' to get some new menus!

I'm defo gonna go there   thanks!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 19, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Hi again Sugarbum,
> 
> From the link that you poted, I can see that one of the Masala Zone restaurants is next door to the Royal Opera House in Covent Garden. My wife has only just this afternoon booked for us to go there soon as part of a London Weekend that she has been planning.
> 
> ...



Enjoy John!

Hope its a good night!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds fantastic, what a great help for any one counting calories and watching their weight as well has being a great help to diabetic carb counters. I wish more eateries would do this.


----------

